# thank papadan



## oldslowchevy (Jun 16, 2006)

i truely thank you for your responce. but atleast now i know it's not my fault  but your insite will me missed else where  take care and i will see you on here from time to time.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 16, 2006)

But what happened? Are we missing something?

Hope it wasn't sumthin outta my big mouth....


----------



## PaPaDan (Jun 17, 2006)

Not about this site Inspector.LOL  OSC, I can always be found at Tool Info Forums  http://www.freeyabb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=wwwtoolinfoforu


----------

